# Oppo DVD Question



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I own the Oppo DV981 and it claims to upconvert to 1080pdoes this mean it is upconverting to Blue Ray standards ? I thought 1080p Was Blue Ray and if my player upconverts to 1080P why would I need a Blue Ray player ?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> I own the Oppo DV981 and it claims to upconvert to 1080pdoes this mean it is upconverting to Blue Ray standards ? I thought 1080p Was Blue Ray and if my player upconverts to 1080P why would I need a Blue Ray player ?


Upconversion from *480p -> 1080p* has a resolution of 1080 lines but they are interpolated from 480.
BR starts at 1080p, so it contains all the information without interpolation.
On a big screen the differences are not subtle.

Mike


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> Upconversion from *480p -> 1080p* has a resolution of 1080 lines but they are interpolated from 480.
> BR starts at 1080p, so it contains all the information without interpolation.
> On a big screen the differences are not subtle.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike ! So with me having a 120'' screen the difference would be VERY noticable then ? 

I'm using the Panny 900 that is 720P.

I've been considering getting the Oppo BD983 Blue Ray player . But if the video difference is minamal at best I'll just wait.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, you are way behind the technology curve. 1080p unconversion existed for at least a couple of years now


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> Thanks Mike ! So with me having a 120'' screen the difference would be VERY noticable then ?
> 
> I'm using the Panny 900 that is 720P.
> 
> I've been considering getting the Oppo BD983 Blue Ray player . But if the video difference is minamal at best I'll just wait.


It's noticeable on my 50" 720p DLP.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

When I was watching my first bluray, my wife walked in and said wow. Even on a 720p projector you will notice.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> Thanks Mike ! So with me having a 120'' screen the difference would be VERY noticable then ?
> 
> I'm using the Panny 900 that is 720P.
> 
> I've been considering getting the Oppo BD983 Blue Ray player . But if the video difference is minamal at best I'll just wait.


The Oppo bluray players are the BDP80 and 83. 
For your screen size you want the 83. 
Remember that blurays have better sound too. 

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> I own the Oppo DV981 and it claims to upconvert to 1080pdoes this mean it is upconverting to Blue Ray standards ? I thought 1080p Was Blue Ray and if my player upconverts to 1080P why would I need a Blue Ray player ?


I think others have already covered this, but scaling 480i to 1080p and having a 1080p native video signal are two wildly different things.


Drunkonjackclassic said:


> Thanks Mike ! So with me having a 120'' screen the difference would be VERY noticable then ?
> 
> I'm using the Panny 900 that is 720P.
> 
> I've been considering getting the Oppo BD983 Blue Ray player . But if the video difference is minamal at best I'll just wait.


A 120" screen is going to show some very real differences between DVD and BD. If you haven't done so already, you might glance at my BDP-83 review and my BDP-80 review. The BDP-83 on a 120" screen (even at 720p) would be a very cool upgrade for both DVD and BD.

For a rough comparison of how the BDP-83's DVD performance compares to the 981HD, you might also look at the notes I wrote a couple years ago comparing the 981HD, 980H, and 983H. The BDP-83 and 983H use the same video processing solution, so anything I say about the 983H's picture quality can be reasonably carried over to cover the BDP-83's DVD performance as well.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

:not listening: Don't tell me that; need a new projector and The Oppo SE version. When we start see lots of Blue-Ray high-res music that will be the end of me. :crying:


m-fine said:


> When I was watching my first bluray, my wife walked in and said wow. Even on a 720p projector you will notice.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> :not listening: Don't tell me that; need a new projector and The Oppo SE version. When we start see lots of Blue-Ray high-res music that will be the end of me. :crying:


BR concerts are excellent.

Mike


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I ordered a BDP-83 today :rock:

After reading Gonks review I'm assuming the best way to set it up is to Run HDMI to my Onkyo 805 for movies and CD's I'll run a couple analog cables and use the 805 to switch channels between DVD and CD for best results.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats.
Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## imported_obie_fl (Apr 13, 2008)

gonk is always right on these things so just do whatever he says. The only caveat I'd mention is if you are going to use the stereo analog output on the Oppo (and they are quite good by most accounts) make sure the 805 is in analog direct mode or whatever Onkyo calls it. Personally I think room correction and BM trump analog direct in most cases which means you might as well just use the digital HDMI or S/PDIF outputs unless the 805 has a really ****** D/A section.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

For stereo output and considering DOJ's propensity for owning good speakers, I bet that the lack of Audyssey and bass management would be negligible - using one of the analog bypass modes would be a good choice for the 83's stereo analog output.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys it will be fun to play with something "New" for a change. I have not had new gear in awhile. 

Crazy.......I have actually been pretty happy with my system :SSH:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm liking the new Oppo . so far I've just listened than veiwing. It sounds fantastic and the set up was way to easy . I only used the esay set up thing and will mess with the other stuff later.

One question though should I use "Auto" or set video out at "720P" since my projector is a 720P unit ?


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd go with 720p, but that's mostly because I don't trust every display manufacturer to program the EDID right (which is important for the Auto setting). If the projector will accept 1080p, you could try that too and compare it to 720p - 720p will probably win, but the results depend somewhat on how the projector's scaling works.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*720p*



Drunkonjackclassic said:


> I'm liking the new Oppo . so far I've just listened than veiwing. It sounds fantastic and the set up was way to easy . I only used the esay set up thing and will mess with the other stuff later.
> 
> One question though should I use "Auto" or set video out at "720P" since my projector is a 720P unit ?


Most of the posts on "Auto vs. xxxx" on the AVS Oppo thread have suggested using a non-Auto definition if that seems more appropriate -- as in your case.

I would try both "Auto" and "720P" and see if you notice anything, but 720P might be a safer route.

Mike

*EDIT*
Looks like an Oppo expert beat me to the post.
gonk knows more than me...


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys I set it to 720P..........until I upgrade my projector.

Here is another question.

Are All Blueray discs equal in quality or are some poorer quality. If so is there somewhere to find a list of movies that are must have vin veiwing quality. There might be a handful of my favorites I'll trade for blueray and just keep the regular format.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Drunkonjackclassic said:


> Are All Blueray discs equal in quality or are some poorer quality. If so is there somewhere to find a list of movies that are must have vin veiwing quality. There might be a handful of my favorites I'll trade for blueray and just keep the regular format.


 I'm sure there are web sites that do the same thing, but Blu-ray.com rates blu-ray discs in four categories and a fifth, overall score, with "5" being the highest score in any category.

They rate:

The movie itself
Video Quality
Audio Quality 
Quality of the extra features provided
Overall score

Band of Brothers scored:

Blu-ray review
Movie 5.0 
Video 5.0 
Audio 5.0 
Extras 4.5 
Overall 5.0


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Just as we find with DVD, the quality of Blu-ray will depend on the transfer. Some are amazing, some are frustrating. Ajax's suggestion of Blu-ray.com is probably the best single source of information. Personally, I made a list a couple years ago of the titles I already own on DVD that I care enough about to want to upgrade to Blu-ray. There are a bunch of DVD's I have on the shelf that I have no intention of replacing with BD - especially with what the BDP-83 can do with a good DVD transfer.


----------



## myaudiocd (Mar 5, 2008)

I've gone here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1168342 too. I find sometimes I enjoy just the quality of the reproduction as much or more than the story line.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Drunkonjack said:


> Thanks guys I set it to 720P..........until I upgrade my projector.
> 
> Here is another question.
> 
> Are All Blueray discs equal in quality or are some poorer quality. If so is there somewhere to find a list of movies that are must have vin veiwing quality. There might be a handful of my favorites I'll trade for blueray and just keep the regular format.


Already answered above, but AVS is a good source.
The transfers do vary.
One notable one is Gladiator which had a poor transfer to BR.

Mike


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I seem to have a bit of an issue with the Oppo. When watching 2012 last night sometimes the movie would slow of frame advance . When either one of these things would happen the sound remain and was never interrupted. The other Three movies I watched showed no problem.

I watched SD Saving Private Ryan and the new robot movie with Bruce Willis.

BD White Out (no issue) and 2012 issues stated above.

Is there something in settings to correct this or could I have a bad player ?


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Watched BD of Dark Knight and had no issues...........starting to think the issue might have been the disc :crazy:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Drunkonjack said:


> Watched BD of Dark Knight and had no issues...........starting to think the issue might have been the disc :crazy:


Or that bottle of Jack you had while watching :saywhat:


----------

